# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  معلومات طبية

## الوسادة

زيت الزيتون يرفع نسبة الكولسترول المفيد في الدم ويخفض نسبة الضار
البرقوق والتفاح يستخدمان في علاج الروماتيزم. 
مرض البول السكري مرض وراثي. 
الليمون المغلي يفيد في علاج النحافة. 
الزعتر يعالج آثار لدغة الحشرات. 
زيادة نسبة البوليك في الدم قد تكون بداية الإصابة بالروماتيزم. 
الإجهاد العصبي والتوتر النفسي أحد مسببات الإسهال. 
تصلب الشرايين يؤدي إلى ارتفاع ضغط الدم وحدوث الجلطات الدموية. 
يؤثر أكل البصل بالسلب على القدرة الجنسية. 
نقص الفوسفور في الجسم يسبب إجهاداً ذهنياً ويقلل القدرة على التركيز. 
يعالج ضعف الشهية بالبصل والثوم 
استهلاك زيت الزيتون بكثرة يسبب الإصابة بالسرطان 
البدانة نوعان غذائية وهرمونية 
الإفراط في تناول البرتقال قد يؤدي إلى الإصابة بقرحة المعدة 
يستخدم زيت الخروع في معالجة الثآليل 
الأشعة فوق البنفسجية تحمي من الإصابة بسرطان الجلد 
ارتفاع ضغط الدم يؤدي أحيانا إلى حدوث نزيف بالأنف 
تؤدي زيادة نسبة الكحول في الجسم إلى ضعف نبضات القلب 
التهاب الكبد مرض غير معد 
التهاب المفاصل المزمن يصيب الركبتين فقط 
الثوم يحمي من الإصابة بالأنفلونزا 
كثرة تناول القهوة مضر لمرضى القلب والنقرس 
لبن الأبقار أفضل لبن يؤخذ من الحيوانات بصفة عامة 
يعالج الإصبع الداحس بأن يوضع رأس الإصبع في حبة ليمون مفتوحة. 
يساعد عسل النحل على سرعة التئام الجروح 
تضخم البروستات بسبب احتباس البول 
الكمون ضار للمرأة المرضع 
يستخدم زيت الريحان في علاج الربو والسعال الديكي 
عسر الهضم يزيد من آلام الروماتيزم 
مهمة الغدد الليمفاوية الدفاع عن الجسم ضد الغزو الميكروبي.
تزيد حالات الصداع النصفي بتقدم السن 
يحتوي اللبن على جميع الفيتامينات. 
يحدث النقرس نتيجة زيادة حمض البوليك في الدم ولا شأن له بالوراثة. 
يساعد الموز على خفض ضغط الدم 
التدليك بزيت الخروع يفيد في علاج التواء القدم أو الرسغ 
لصق قشر البرتقال على الرأس يفيد في علاج الصداع 
زيت الزيتون يعالج تساقط الشعر 
لا يوجد علاج حاسم لالتهاب المفاصل 
الضوضاء وارتفاع الأصوات تؤثر بالسلب على الأذن فقط 
التهاب المثانة لا صلة له بالتهاب مجرى البول 
انخفاض نسبة البولينا في الدم يسبب الإصابة بالفشل الكلوي 
أهم الأيام في الرضاعة أول يومين لاحتواء لبن الأم فيهما على الأجسام المضادة للأمراض والبكتريا.
التمر يحافظ على النظر و يقوي الأعصاب البصرية 
وجود الصئبان وقشرة الرأس ليس دليلا على الإصابة بقمل الرأس. 
تساعد الرضاعة الطبيعية في عودة الرحم إلى حالته الطبيعية بسرعة. 
لا ينصح بتناول اللبن مع الأطعمة البروتينية القوية 
البقدونس يعالج الضيق التنفسي والتهيج العصبي. 
كمية النيكوتين الموجودة في 2 سيجارة تكفي لقتل الإنسان 
يعمل التمر كمنبه لحركة الرحم وقوة انقباضه أثناء الولادة 
الأرق يسبب الإجهاد 
التهاب اللوزتين من الممكن أن يسبب التهاب الكلي 
كرات الدم الحمراء هي المسؤولة عن حمل الأكسجين لخلايا الجسم وطرد ثاني أكسيد الكربون 
المشي المنتظم ينشط الغدد ويخلص الجسم من كثير من الشحوم والدهون 
النزلة المعوية تصيب الكبار أكثر من الصغار 
الحليب المغلي مع فصوص الثوم تميت الديدان الموجودة في الأمعاء. 
البهاق عبارة عن بقع صغيرة ملونة تشبه السمسم تنتشر في الوجه 
الصراخ المستمر يصيب الحلق بالالتهاب 
الكتاركتا هي الاسم العلمي لمرض المياه البيضاء 
الحمى أو ارتفاع درجة الحرارة ليست مرضاً في حد ذاتها إنما قناع لأمراض أخرى عديدة 
قد يحتقن ورم الغدد الليمفاوية تلقائيا 
القلق يزيد من حموضة المعدة ويعمل على ضعف الشهية 
الموز والفراولة يساعدان في علاج النقرس 
يحدث ارتفاع ضغط الدم نتيجة اتساع الأوعية الدموية 
التهاب الحنجرة يكون مصحوبا دائما بالتهاب في الأنف أو البلعوم 
فيتامين أ هو أهم الفيتامينات للعين 
بكتيريا الشيجيلا تسبب الإصابة بالدوسنتاريا الأميبية 
منقوع براعم شجرة الصفصاف يعالج النزلة الشعبية 
من الممكن أن يصل طول الدودة الشريطية إلى 6 أمتار 
التمر والتفاح يعالجان الضعف الجنسي 
الكركديه يفيد ضعاف الكلى 
الدمامل عبارة عن خراريج صغيرة 
الإيدز يدمر جهاز المناعة ولكن ضعف جهاز المناعة شيء آخر ينتج عن الإجهاد الجسدي أو الفكري
التهاب الكبد يعطل وظائف الكبد 
دودة الإسكارس قد تخرج مع البراز كاملة يراها الإنسان 
النزلة المعوية تصيب الكبار أكثر من الصغار 
الكركديه والكمثرى والثوم تساعد في علاج ارتفاع ضغط الدم 
قد يتأخر ظهور أعراض التسمم الغذائي بميكروب السالمونيلا إلى48 ساعة
قد يظهر حب الشباب على الظهر والصدر 
الأسبرين والنوفالجين يستخدمان كمسكنات لعلاج آلام اللثة والأسنان 
الأنيميا تسبب الصداع المستمر وسقوط الشعر 
يحتوي اللحم على الأحماض الأمينية الأساسية التي تتكون منها أنسجة الجسم وعضلاته 
استنشاق بخار الماء المغلي بالقرفة طارد للبلغم 
زيادة إفراز الصفراء تسبب الإمساك 
مرض ضغط الدم يمكن أن يصيب الأطفال الرضع 
الثوم والبصل يعالجان قمل الرأس وبمضغ البصل أو الثوم لمدة أربع دقائق كاف لقتل جميع الميكروبات التي توجد في الفم لدرجة التعقيم 
يفقد اللبن جزءا من قيمته الغذائية إذا أضيف إلى البرتقال 
السواك يعالج أمراض الأسنان فقط وليس له شأن باللثة 
مرض الإيدز يدمر الجهاز المناعي للإنسان 
العامل النفسي قد يكون السبب في الإصابة بالربو 
لا ينصح الحوامل بالإكثار من أكل السمك أثناء فترة الحمل 
الكتاركتا (المياه البيضاء)تذهب بالإبصار تماما بمجرد إصابة عدسة العين بها 
يزيد الفول الأخضر من نسبة السكر في الدم

----------


## طوق الياسمين

جد انها مفيدة ما قصرتِ  :SnipeR (65):

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]ولو يا ام غمازة نحن بالخدمة [/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ممتاز معلومات مفيدة كثير

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]ولو يا عبود نحن بالخدمة كمان [/align]

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]مشكورة على المعلومات المفيدة
الله يعطيكي ألف العافية على جهدك
وبتمنى توافينا دائما بما هو جديد ومفيد[/align]

----------


## laura

شكرا للموضوع المفييد 
تقبلي مروري

----------

